# Bare Mineral Shadow Swatches from LE Collections



## GlamYOURUs (May 23, 2008)

These are the ones from the two collections I have that seem dupable to Neo Sci Fi & Solar Bits.

I applied these wet with homemade mixing medium on bare skin (NC35) with no base.

*Animal Instincts Collection*
Flash:






No Flash:





*Pussycat Eyes Collection*
Flash:





No Flash:





HTH!


----------

